# Red teflon Motta Champion jugs



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Was looking for a new jug and found these. I already have these but in black. Great jugs.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i love great jugs

ridiculous price though, for a metal jug, and a rather hefty premium over a standard stainless one!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Where's the cheapest stockist?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

You're right, the teflon coated ones are usually more expensive than the plain stainless steel, but on Bella Barista they're the same price. I bought mine in black purely for aesthetics. I like the red ones though but its not the shape jug I'm looking for.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Where's the cheapest stockist?


I think probably Bella Barista mate, I've found the same jugs on other websites in excess of £30.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

shrink said:


> i love great jugs


Who doesn't....


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

£6 delivery. Ouch.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Who doesn't....


Cliff Richard?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> £6 delivery. Ouch.


That's yr standard charge, apparently they can send smaller items by royal mail for a bit less


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Cliff Richard?


There's an entire generation of women in denial who would say otherwise......

Then beat you to death, probably.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That's yr standard charge, apparently they can send smaller items by royal mail for a bit less


I'm just a tight git.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've wanted one for ages, spunked some amount of money on stupid stuff in that time but can't bring myself to pay 24 odd quid for a jug


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I've wanted one for ages, spunked some amount of money on stupid stuff in that time but can't bring myself to pay 24 odd quid for a jug


Does that mean you are not going to sell me your 350mm Motta:rolleyes:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> There's an entire generation of women in denial who would say otherwise......
> 
> Then beat you to death, probably.


Sue Barker .....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's such a shame that Cream Supplies no longer list them as they were the same price as the stainless ones there, maybe they will stock them again?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The motta teflons are a joy to use


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Does teflon make much of a difference?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Does that mean you are not going to sell me your 350mm Motta:rolleyes:


You're first to know if i ever take the plunge for a white jug


----------

